# Official Rockets @ Nets GAME THREAD. 11/15. 6:30 PM CST



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Rockets v.s. Nets Game thread - Nov. 15th*

http://www.nba.com/games/20041115/HOUNJN/preview.html

T-Mac or no T-Mac, this is a must win game for the Rockets... even the most die-hard fan will be criticizing the team if we lose this one. Yao should have a field day against Collins and the aging Mourning.

Key Match-up: Jim Jackson v.s. Richard Jefferson. JJ needs to shut down Jefferson's penetration and force him to take tough jumpers. If Jefferson is taking a lot of shots and hitting like 33% of them, chances are Rockets will be winning.

Prediction: Rockets 96 Nets 83. No excuse for not winning this one...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. New Jersey Nets
November 15, 2004
6:30pm CST, FSN*

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 





































Jason Collins/Eric Williams/Richard Jefferson/Rodney Buford/Zoran Planinic 

TMac or no TMac, no excuse for not winning this game. Rockets need to throw the ball down to Yao early and get Nachbar/Jackson open shots on the perimeter. If the Nets double Yao, Taylor or Howard has to be willing to step up and take the open shot. I think the Rockets will recover well from their last two losses, 102-91 Rockets.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This should be an easy victory for Houston.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

rockets scoreless with Yao and T-Mac on the floor.

0-10 Nets.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mo Taylor our only source of offense, yikes...

I suppose that was a good wake up call for us, now let's kick arse!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

20-17 Rockets after 1st Q. Yao and T-mac combined for 2 points  

Looks like after starting for T-Mac, Boki has re-entered the Dog House... 9 guys played already but he's still sitting on the bench.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> rockets scoreless with Yao and T-Mac on the floor.
> 
> 0-10 Nets.


Where are you now?


----------



## clhb1 (Feb 21, 2004)

W


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

a darn boring and ugly game,i nearly fell asleep when i was watching it.oh,we won.Yao 6 pts(3-11),2 rebs. 
the only thing impressive was Mutombo's two consecutive blocks to Zo,that's cool


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> the only thing impressive was Mutombo's two consecutive blocks to Zo,that's cool


:yes: 

Mo's shooting touch never ceases to amaze me, excluding Dirk no other PF in the league has a better jumper than this guy.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Very ugly win, but a win is a win and that is all that matters. If we were to go on to win the championship, do you think anyone would even care about these ugly wins we had in the regular season? Nah, we just have to rack up enough wins to make the playoffs, that is all that matters right now

Tommorrow against the Hawks...I think that speaks for itself, we should be 5-4 by this time tommorrow


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


he is often awesome on offense,but many guys could be awesome on offense as well when guarded by him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I know Boki's been a lil' inconsistent, but I don't think he deserved to be benched tonight. 

Why was Yao struggling tonight?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I know Boki's been a lil' inconsistent, but I don't think he deserved to be benched tonight.
> 
> Why was Yao struggling tonight?


he couldn't touch the ball much,i think he just did too many pick-rolls,and he was in foul trouble.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I know Boki's been a lil' inconsistent, but I don't think he deserved to be benched tonight.


Richard Jefferson would just blow by Nachbar, so JVG had Bowen in the game while McGrady was on the bench.



> Why was Yao struggling tonight?


His shots weren't even coming close and the Rockets were blowing out the Nets, so they didn't bother to set him up for a good number of shots.



> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> he is often awesome on offense,but many guys could be awesome on offense as well when guarded by him.


True.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I was very impressed with the Rockets' defense. They are an excellent defensive team.


----------

